# Making friends in Oliva



## LizP (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi
I have been reading this forum for many months while researching our move to Spain. I am English and my partner is Italian - so retiring to Spain seemed an obvious choice :/ We are in the final stages of buying a house in Oliva. It needs a little cosmetic work which my partner will be doing over the next year while I am working in Lnndon and then we plan to move to Spain permanently around next Sept - November.
I speak Italian and am now learning Spanish - hopefully I will be able to understand and make myself understood by then. I am sure that the culture differences will be a challenge, but one that I think will add to the experience and adventure of building a new life in a different country. The house we have chosen is in on the other side of the hill from the Old Town, near the church of Sant Francesc.
I am hoping that I might get to know some people from Oliva on here to give us a head start for when we have our new home there. I am sure I will be asking for help in the coming months on where to find nice floor tiles at the best price, how to reseal my roof terrace and wonderful stuff like that


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you pensioners or early retired? If so, join Oliva U3A ( University of the Third Age ). It is a great way to meet people and there are many groups you can join ( including Spanish).


----------



## LizP (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi GallerinaGirl, I have seen that group mentioned a few times and will certainly look into it once we have moved there. We will be early retirees I am nearly 50 and my parter is a little over.

Are there any Italians in Oliva? My partner is Italian and I am English.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a facebook page for all Brits living in Oliva.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/freetheolivaone/?fref=ts


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

LizP said:


> Hi GallerinaGirl, I have seen that group mentioned a few times and will certainly look into it once we have moved there. We will be early retirees I am nearly 50 and my parter is a little over. Are there any Italians in Oliva? My partner is Italian and I am English.


I'm sure that you would be very welcome at the U3A ( it's only 7 euros to join). Members are mainly English but there are other nationalities - I don't know of any Italians, but I do not live in Oliva, perhaps you could ask the question on the Facebook Page that has been mentioned.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

hi,
we bought a holiday home in Oliva near the St Roc church last year to retire to later on in life.
There is a cafe called Honeydukes where you can meet English learning Spanish. This is held on a Friday night from 7pm i believe, lots of friendly ex-pats out there
hope this helps


----------



## ecoboss (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, we're moving to Oliva in October. We're family with 2 kids (boy 8, girl 3). We're looking for some other families to make friends. Thank you.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

where about's are you in Oliva?
there are a few nice little cafes and bars, Molino,honeydukes, vale vale and Nikis to name a few. All do excellent food and are used by a few English ,although older but lovely people. Also, your very lucky to be able to move as we wish to but cant afford to yet so use ours as a holiday home


----------



## ecoboss (Apr 29, 2016)

lee25767 said:


> where about's are you in Oliva?
> there are a few nice little cafes and bars, Molino,honeydukes, vale vale and Nikis to name a few. All do excellent food and are used by a few English ,although older but lovely people. Also, your very lucky to be able to move as we wish to but cant afford to yet so use ours as a holiday home


Thanks for your reply. We haven't moved yet...i think we will in October this year...i want to start finding info, people's views etc... also if there isn't any, I'd like to start a group for expat parents and kids doing some arts and crafts, yoga, anything really ;-) 

Even if you come on holidays only I'd be pleased to meet you once we there ;-)


----------



## ecoboss (Apr 29, 2016)

lee25767 said:


> hi,
> we bought a holiday home in Oliva near the St Roc church last year to retire to later on in life.
> There is a cafe called Honeydukes where you can meet English learning Spanish. This is held on a Friday night from 7pm i believe, lots of friendly ex-pats out there
> hope this helps


Thank you. That's great. I'll find it when we get there. I can't wait to be honest. I've started learning Spanish, but it's hard without the actual practice. Missing sun though as it's raining every day here in UK.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

ecoboss said:


> Thanks for your reply. We haven't moved yet...i think we will in October this year...i want to start finding info, people's views etc... also if there isn't any, I'd like to start a group for expat parents and kids doing some arts and crafts, yoga, anything really ;-)
> 
> Even if you come on holidays only I'd be pleased to meet you once we there ;-)


If your on Facebook, there is a page on there that will help you
The New Oliva Tattler

good luck


----------

